# Tenacious D Uploads Rize of the Fenix To Their Website



## Gahars (Apr 28, 2012)

Apparently, someone over on Youtube leaked a promotional video for Tenacious D's new album, Rize of the Fenix. The D, needless to say, were not happy.

So, how did they react?

Well, if you guessed "Released the entirety of their new album for free" (or just read the title to this thread) you'd be correct. Seriously, it's all up on their website; you can listen to the whole thing right now here.

Enjoy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 28, 2012)

Score. I've got tickets to see these fuckers on May 27th, can't wait. Thanks for the tip brotato.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn! Gotta love these guys!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 28, 2012)

woof. One of my least favorite music creators.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> woof. One of my least favorite music creators.


Not sure what compelled you to post on here in the first place, then.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 29, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > woof. One of my least favorite music creators.
> ...



I really hate it when people say this. Is it against the internet rules for someone to go into a thread and say they don't like something? Do all the posts have to be a positive opinion? I get called out for this crap all the time.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, alright. Let's unban Valwin and let him post hate message on every Vita thread.
Because it's not against the internet rules, right?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



Maybe because it adds nothing of value to the thread. It's also known as threadcrapping, or just spam. It's just like going on a fucking Metallica video on Youtube and going "LOL METALLICA SUX!"


----------



## Gahars (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd say criticism does add something of value to a thread, namely discussion. Conversations are more interesting when there are a diverse range of opinions, and threads are essentially discussions. I love the D, but I know there are people who don't, and they should be allowed to contribute to a discussion on that subject.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



Not if posts are thought out and explained why you don't like them. It's not spam then. But lets keep this discussion out of here.


----------

